# Kitkat killing my battery



## rubbershoes (Dec 26, 2013)

My S3 updated to kitkat a few days ago and since then the battery life has been terrible.  I can't get a whole day out of it even when I'm not using the phone

I've sen other reports on this.

Any ideas?


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2013)

Are you sure you've got kit kat? It's not even out for the standard s4 yet. Or have you rooted your phone?


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 27, 2013)

rubbershoes 

presumably you mean Android 4.3.  

Is Google Now on or off? *Menu > Settings > Google Now*. is where you'll find it.  It's likely to be that that's resulting in poor battery life.

Also have you gone into *Settings/Battery* and checked what's eating battery the most?


----------



## souljacker (Dec 27, 2013)

Check there isn't another update for it. The S3 update before christmas fucked loads of phones (including mine). A further update came out that fixed the problems.

Personal advice is sell your S3 and buy something not made by those cunts Samsung.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes it's 4.3

cant sell the phone. It's a work one


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 27, 2013)

Sounds like your best bet is waiting for a fix while turning off all non essential functions...


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 27, 2013)

The fixed 4.3 update is out, and was pushed to btu handsets last week. 

I hear reports that battery life us improved so long as Google Now is switched off.


----------

